# Paint, or not to paint?



## txflyguy (Mar 7, 2018)

Ok, there has been discussion around here concerning painting your smoker.
Just finished a new coat of Hi-Temp paint on mine. Just had some new Heavy Duty casters welded on yesterday. Now she wheels around really nice!
But wait...there's more. I have chosen to polish the top of my firebox as paint will not last there very long.
Using an angle grinder with a 120 grit disc, and some elbow grease, got the top lookin' pretty good. It will be mirror like when I finish up with the 220 grit disc.
Here is what I have so far (not finished yet).


----------



## Braz (Mar 7, 2018)

Won't that be an absolute maintenance nightmare?


----------



## ghostguy6 (Mar 7, 2018)

I would think that would rust in no time unless its stainless steel. I your worried about the paint lasting on the firebox get your self a good industrial grade high temp epoxy primer and high temp epoxy finish.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 7, 2018)

It's your sm00ker, and I think you should do it any way you'd like.
Personally, I draw a line where the inside is.
I think the inside should be painted with smoke...
But one of my Granddaughters told me I'm weird.....

If you want Shiney, I'd suggest an ROS to polish with. And the Hook N Loop pad.
Now there is a workin machine! (Mines air driven. Nobody borrows air driven sanders, they don't want to haul the compressor. ;) )


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 7, 2018)

Looks awesome . I like the look and the idea . Season it up and do some smash burgers .


----------



## txflyguy (Mar 7, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Looks awesome . I like the look and the idea . Season it up and do some smash burgers .



This is the second time for the polish treatment. The original finish had gotten...well, ugly. It turns a deep bluish/purple color after it is fired up. Looks kinda cool. It is not a nightmare to maintain at all.
Yes, thought about using the surface to cook on. But with pot's 'n pan's!


----------



## txflyguy (Mar 7, 2018)

ghostguy6 said:


> I would think that would rust in no time unless its stainless steel. I your worried about the paint lasting on the firebox get your self a good industrial grade high temp epoxy primer and high temp epoxy finish.



It is stored in the garage, never gets rained on or wet. I use a regular metal polish to keep it looking good, and keep the rust away. Available at most auto stores.


----------



## normanaj (Mar 7, 2018)

I do this for a living.
When it comes to high temps,paint=maintenance.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 7, 2018)

Seems like a lot of work. When I first got my offset I touched up the firebox a couple of times the first year with Hi Temp. The next season I decided rust doesn't affect the fire at all, so the heck with it. I just brush the loose smoke flakes off the inside so it doesn't fall on the food and brush off the grates a bit. When Dad gave me my Weber kettle (22 years ago), I actually kept it waxed. For about a year. Now the legs are held together with gaffer's tape and the original wood handles are long gone, but it still cooks like a dream. They both live outside on the patio with covers when not used.They're cookers, not furniture...
As far as staying in the garage; have you never started a cook and rain came up?


----------



## txflyguy (Mar 7, 2018)

We have a covered patio area, just in case of rain.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 7, 2018)

Nice that you take care of your stuff and enjoy it beyond the cook . It shows that you're proud of the work you did . Thanks for sharing .


----------



## txflyguy (Mar 7, 2018)

Yes, I do take pride in cooking, all kinds of stuff. From Italian, soups, BBQ Ribs, to grilled Prime Rib Steaks! Below are some applewood smoked St. Louis ribs, and also some glazed ribs on the bottom photo. It's a lot of fun!


----------



## txflyguy (Mar 8, 2018)

All painted, with a rough polish on the firebox. Still more work to do!


----------

